

Why didn't the Native Americans ever advance technologically? - xvirk
http://www.quora.com/Why-didnt-the-Native-Americans-ever-advance-technologically-over-thousands-of-years-while-Europe-and-Asia-advanced-dramatically/answer/Al-Carroll?srid=obCO&share=1

======
dalke
1) they sure did advance technologically. Compare the Clovis culture of the
Lithic stage to the Aztecs of the Post-Classic stage.

2) The book "Guns, Germs, and Steel" goes into this topic in detail, without
starting from the wrong premise that Native Americans made no technological
advancements.

------
ceequof
Wow, deceptive submission title.

------
EngrStudent
Are you crazy? Have you ever been to a casino?? "Whach talkin bout, willis?

